# automatic shifter plate



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

can u take the clear plastic piece off the shift indicator and replace it with a white faced one, and paint under the slider thingy around the shifter white? also is the actual shifter stalk round or do i have to shape it round to get my desired effect,(a shifter sorta like the ones on the new altima) anyone know where to get momentary buttons so i can use a ichibahn cruz series shifter.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I pushed on the plastic thingy on the shifter and it moved around pretty easily so i'm guessing it isn't really important and can be reshaped flat. the one with the gear indicator didn't moved as easy so i'm guessing something "important" is under it that gives it that semicircle shape.
what i want to do is make a completely new shifter plate section that is flat instead of a arched shape


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's what you want to do?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

No. I have a automatic. i want it to look similar to a automatic new altima. so no shift boot and most likely a ichibahn cruz series shiftknob reupolstered(sp) in a vinyl the color of the factory grey


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

that would be cool, if you could make an Automatic look like an Manual. 
If only we had those indicators on your dash.. like Honda's do.. which tell us if its in P/R/N/D/1/2 

hmmm...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *that would be cool, if you could make an Automatic look like an Manual.
> If only we had those indicators on your dash.. like Honda's do.. which tell us if its in P/R/N/D/1/2
> 
> hmmm... *


Everything you said is possible. Someone on the boards has already taken the Reactive Shift Boot + a Razo GunGrip style automatic shift knob and made the auto look almost like that pic above. It's fairly easy to do.

as for the automatic shift indicator, Dakota Digital (I think they're called has a digital indicator for that purpose. It will tell you your gear and also indicate overdrive on/off.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I put a Momo boot and a Razo knob on my auto....last summer


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *that would be cool, if you could make an Automatic look like an Manual.
> If only we had those indicators on your dash.. like Honda's do.. which tell us if its in P/R/N/D/1/2
> 
> hmmm... *


I have been saying this to myself for ever. If we did have that then I would put a shift boot on. But I know that I would mess up and drop it into the wrong gear without seeing the letters.

And i found what 1997 GA16DE was talking about. Dakota Digitial Gear Shift Indicators. The only thing is where would you put it?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Check my shift boot here in my auto http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/j-lu1967....view=t&.view=t


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *] The only thing is where would you put it? *


I have the dakota digital tach in my car...I put it in that empty space beneath the radio....it fits in there with no modification....I'm not sure of the size of the shift indicator though.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

andre said:


> *I have the dakota digital tach in my car...I put it in that empty space beneath the radio....it fits in there with no modification....I'm not sure of the size of the shift indicator though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says that it 

Requires the use of a Gear Shift Sending Unit such as the GSS-1000

Required Sending Units: 
GSS-5000 OR GSS-1000 [Click Part Number(s) to View] 

Thats $60 for the shift and $70 for the sending unit.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I think i have another idea. the only thing i'm worried about now when it comes to making that flat shifter plate is how the gear indicator would work since it would have to move back and forth instead of a arch with a flat shifter plate. but with that thing i can just get rid of the indicator 
all together and stick that electronic gear indicator in its place.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *  *


Thats why I personally wouldn't do it....unless I'm bored and have a good load of money lying around carelessly....which I dont. Thats not even really NEEDED anyway....if you're the only one driving your car, you SHOULD know what gear you're in without looking.



superfro86 said:


> *I think i have another idea. the only thing i'm worried about now when it comes to making that flat shifter plate is how the gear indicator would work since it would have to move back and forth instead of a arch with a flat shifter plate. . *


That can be remedied by making the indicator move up and down along the gear stick. All you'd have to do is make a ring to go around the stick, thats big enough to go up and down without interference. Then make sure that the indicator is stiff enough to not bend when the ring moves up and down....understand what I mean?
So in "D" the ring would be at its lowest position, and in "1" or "P" its at its highest.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah i get what you are saying. and a 130 is pretty high for something that would be only cool to me for about a week. Is the shifter actually a round metal stalk? i want to take off all of that stuff and have a metal stalk showing instead of that leather look stuff


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

yup...its a metal cylinder stalk...I think you'd rather see the "leather look" stuff than the skinny piece of metal...in my opinion.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i'm going to cut the stalk really short to make it look like a manumatic.You can cut the stalk right, or would it funk up the way the shift lock button works? it is pretty close to about 1/4 inch in diameter right?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You can cut it....but make sure you really want to...cuz once you do, its no turning back. Thats something I plan on doing, but I'm waiting till its warm again so I dont F up in the cold. And yeah, its close to 1/4 inch diameter. The shift lock should work, as long as you cut the same length off the outer shaft *AND* the inner shaft. *Very important.*


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

so basically make sure i cut it nice straight and straight through? might have to borrow a sawz-all


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

NO. You'll have to take the shifter off to see what I'm saying....the inner shaft is longer than the outer one...so the piece you cut off both should be the same length...that way the whole thing is shorter, without making the inner one shorter than the outer one. Take it apart, then you'll understand.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

so you are saying if i cut say 6 inches off the outer one, cut 6 off the inner one so the inner one is still longer by about the same amount than the outer shaft. so i would just measure the difference between the length of the inner and outer shaft and make sure its the same when i'm finished cutting?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Exactly.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

cool but i still need to find someone that owns a sawz-all. what i'm thinking about doing now is just save my self the hassle of making a completely new shifter plate and just modding the stock one like making the indicator thing white face. I'm going to put a shift boot on it but not have it cover the whole shift plate. You know where that divider thing is between the shift indicator and the sliding piece around the shift lever? I'm going to cut a shift boot and put it between that divider piece and the right side of the shift plate to make it look kind of like the shifter in a SL55


----------

